

Apple’s share price: iRational? - cawel
http://www.economist.com/node/21551065

======
nextstep
The picture painted in this article sounds exciting, but also scary; what if
Apple fails? How many large investors and hedge funds would take huge hits? As
Apple becomes a larger and larger part of the US economy, does that decrease
stability by reducing diversification?

~~~
onemoreact
When considering a possible failure you need to consider their 100 billion
cash horde which at ~20$ of their market cap is vary stable. Especially when
compared to companies like Exon which depend on oil prices and the highly
leveraged financial sector which caused the last recession.

